# Tell the Intel driver not to take over my backlight control

## Monq

So, how do I tell the Intel video driver not to take over the backlight control of my display?

I use a patched DSDT table that works well on Windows, with my own custom _BCM/_BCL/etc methods. There, by editing the registry, I can tell the Intel driver to step away from the backlight control, and let the DSDT table do its job. How can I do the same with Gentoo?

I've tried all the kernel parameters I've found here, but no matter what, /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/ always appears.

----------

## Monq

Okay... I'm answering myself.

The answer was easy to find: I just had to read the kernel code. 8-)

acpi_backlight=video

----------

